# My Piano Sonata No.1 "Hero's Journey" in bE, Mv I



## kthtes (Jun 29, 2018)

Soundcloud link here:


__
https://soundcloud.com/ygorx0tdjpbs%2Fpiano-sonata-no1-heros-journey-in-be-movement-i

Score here:

https://github.com/kthtes/Scores/blob/master/Classical/SonataNo1/SonataNo1.pdf

Feedback welcome!


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I really like this. Sounds very skilled. Is that a real piano or no?


----------



## kthtes (Jun 29, 2018)

After I wrote this movement, my friend recommended me a Hungarian recording studio, so we got a Hungarian pianist to play and record it.


----------



## Groooooove (Jul 31, 2018)

I really like this! 

excellent recording too.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

This reminds me of beethoven and mozart. How long did you take to compose this piece?


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

I like it. It's pretty powerful. How long did you spend composing this piece?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice, very strong! I like it. If I could make one suggestion, I think it needs a more distinct secondary theme. Right now it sounds almost monothematic, and that doesn't seem quire right.


----------



## eternum1968 (Jun 30, 2018)

I think this is fantastic! The perfect old style and the strong modulations make it a very pleasant work.
Good Luck!


----------

